# type confusion



## IThinkTooMuch (Mar 26, 2011)

Question: Could an ISFP present as an ISTP if they were emotionally walled off for a long period of time? Lately I have been doubting whether or not I am an ISTP. As far as my feelings are concerned, it's a "still waters run deep" kind of thing. I would consider myself a sensitive person (I would never tell anyone that though), but I never act like it. It also doesn't take much for me to start talking as long as someone shows any interest at all in what I have to say, regardless of subject, be it personal or not. By now, my T side has been developed pretty well, enough so to make me think that I was an ISTP, but as much as I present as one, it doesn't feel quite right to me. Any thoughts?


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

IThinkTooMuch said:


> By now, my T side has been developed pretty well, enough so to make me think that I was an ISTP, but as much as I present as one, it doesn't feel quite right to me. Any thoughts?


If your T/F is well balanced, you'll probably find that you can relate somewhat with both types. It's possible that previous situations caused you to use more T, thus walling off your F, like you said. 



> I would consider myself a sensitive person (I would never tell anyone that though), but I never act like it.


Do you think your actions lack sensitivity due to past suppression of your F? Or does this feel like your natural way of being? I can only speak from my own experience, and from my interactions with other ISFPs on this forum, but in general, I think ISFPs' actions lean more toward the sensitive side.

I don't have enough information about you to say one way or the other, you know yourself best. Maybe just take some time to observe which function you use most often, Ti or Fi.


----------



## IThinkTooMuch (Mar 26, 2011)

letsride said:


> If your T/F is well balanced, you'll probably find that you can relate somewhat with both types. It's possible that previous situations caused you to use more T, thus walling off your F, like you said.
> 
> *For a while, I was basically using my T all day every day, and that was starting back as far as i can remember consciously paying attention, but not too long ago, my (lets call it) situation changed and there is not the same kind of pressure to be so closed off as before. I have actually been able to take a more "go with the flow" approach to things lately, as opposed to the think and analyze every little thing. This new approach feels better, and more natural to me, but like you said (below), it feels lacking as far as feelings are concerned. *
> 
> Do you think your actions lack sensitivity due to past suppression of your F? Or does this feel like your natural way of being? I can only speak from my own experience, and from my interactions with other ISFPs on this forum, but in general, I think ISFPs' actions lean more toward the sensitive side.


I'll go with that for now


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

letsride said:


> If your T/F is well balanced, you'll probably find that you can relate somewhat with both types. It's possible that previous situations caused you to use more T, thus walling off your F, like you said.


Likewise, you may be an ISFP if you wall off your T with your F. My case is the exact opposite. If you wall off one with another at various times, chances are you may be a true ISxP.


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

Thinkist said:


> Likewise, you may be an ISFP if you wall off your T with your F.


Yes, that's true, it can work either way. I think certain situations led to development of my T, but I'm confident that I'm an F. When I compare myself to the ISTPs that I know, even though I very much admire them, it's just not who I am. I know it may not always come across in my posts, but in-person I can actually be pretty bubbly and excitable. . . there's just no way I'm a T


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

IThinkTooMuch said:


> Question: Could an ISFP present as an ISTP if they were emotionally walled off for a long period of time? Lately I have been doubting whether or not I am an ISTP. As far as my feelings are concerned, it's a "still waters run deep" kind of thing. I would consider myself a sensitive person (I would never tell anyone that though), but I never act like it. It also doesn't take much for me to start talking as long as someone shows any interest at all in what I have to say, regardless of subject, be it personal or not. By now, my T side has been developed pretty well, enough so to make me think that I was an ISTP, but as much as I present as one, it doesn't feel quite right to me. Any thoughts?


Fi dominant type per Jung:


> The proverb 'Still waters run deep' is very true of such women. They are mostly silent, inaccessible, and hard to understand; often they hide behind a childish or banal mask, and not infrequently their temperament is melancholic. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. Since they submit the control of their lives to their subjectively orientated feeling, their true motives generally remain concealed.
> 
> Should this outer side be somewhat emphasized, a suspicion of neglectfulness and coldness may easily obtrude itself, which not seldom increases to a real indifference for the comfort and well-being of others. One distinctly feels the movement of feeling away from the object. With the normal type, however, such an event only occurs when the object has in some way too strong an effect. The harmonious feeling atmosphere rules only so long as the object moves upon its own way with a moderate feeling intensity, and makes no attempt to cross the other's path.
> 
> There is little effort to accompany the real emotions of the object, which tend to be damped and rebuffed, or to put it more aptly, are 'cooled off' by a negative feeling-judgment. Although one may find a constant readiness for a peaceful and harmonious companionship, the unfamiliar object is shown no touch of amiability, no gleam of responding warmth, but is met by a manner of apparent indifference or repelling coldness.


----------

